# See the World ... Smell the Smoke



## pigcicles

Win a prize for showing off your best smoke of the summer. It doesn't matter what meat you smoked or where it happened. The crazier the better. Show us your best shots and maybe you'll win. SMF proudly presents....


*See the world … Smell the Smoke*

Purpose of this event is to get all *SMF* members involved in showing off their works and achievements. This is especially aimed toward the new member crowd to encourage post involvement and to better the smoking skills of all. 

Post your pictures of this years summer smokes. Some of you may have had major smokes or just a single item. Size doesn’t matter for this event. The pictures should show the TBS and the final product minimum. We would like to see the equipment that is used to smoke the item submitted. 

The only items that will be considered must be posted within this thread by the event cut off date. Any pictures posted after that date will not be eligible to win. Winners will be chosen by the Events Team. Should there be a conflict, tie, or other matter that prevents picking a winner the winner will then be decided by TulsaJeff. All decisions are final.


Prize categories are “Newbie - Most Deserving”, and “Seasoned Smoker” 

*Newbie Most Deserving *
1st Prize Maverick ET-73 Temp Probe
2nd Prize "Bear Claws" for pulled pork or other meat
*Seasoned Smoker*
1st Prize $25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com to spend wisely in a smoking manner

*General Rules *
1. Member must submit pictures from a recent smoke showing the TBS and finished product.
2. The pictures must be properly submitted into this post by date 9/9/07
3. After said date the candidates will be narrowed down by the Events Team
4. All members are eligible - except the members of the Events Team

*Issuing Prizes *
1. Prizes will be issued by the Events Team by the end of October 2007
2. Substitutions will not be allowed 

Thanks for your involvment and we hope everyone has had a great summer 2007.


----------



## doc

Heck yeah! This'll be great! Folks everywhere will be blowing up the bandwidth with the q-view! Looking forward to a great competition, and seeing some great smokes!


----------



## crewdawg52

Great Idea!  Lookin forward to some fantastic Q-views!


----------



## meowey

Hey PigCicles,

Where on the forum should the entries be posted?  Should there be a "code" word in the subject like "STWSTS"???

Just askin'

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## ozark rt

What is TBS?


----------



## hawgheaven

To Be Smoked...?


----------



## hawgheaven

I like this idea, and great prizes too!

This place really does *ROCK!*


----------



## meowey

TBS = Thin Blue Smoke

Hope this helps!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## hawgheaven

Of course, that's it!


----------



## ozark rt

Thanks HH that makes sense.


----------



## pigcicles

Please post all pictures in this thread only. Sorry if there was any confusion. Any posted pics outside this thread will not be considered.

Thanks all


----------



## reflect

Well I guess I will jump first.

This is from my new ceramic smoker the Big Green Egg (Mine is the large model). This is from my very first smoke with it.

Also here is the whole smoke...

http://67.59.143.91/images/big-green-egg-smoker/

Take care,

Brian


----------



## bigcab

Hey I'm jealous ! I thought I'd be the first to post some pic's for the contest. Nice bge ! Have you ever tried a "chimmney" to start your Coals ?  I used to use an electric starter like yours, but now i prefer the chimmny ( no cords or electricity ) great looking food by the way !


----------



## bud's bbq

What a great idea.  Can we post pictures of ribs on the ground?


----------



## hawgheaven

Sure, but only if they have an appropriate amount of "salad" shown...


----------



## gypsyseagod

does that mean as attatchment - or 1 pic to an external link ?


----------



## placebo

With respect to bandwith may we post a link to an existing thread that has Q-view pics from recent smokes?

Thanks and what a great idea!


----------



## pigcicles

Please post any pictures in the manner to which you are most acustomed to. Be that through the forum, via external host site, or link to other host. 

Thanks


----------



## placebo

Ok cool thanks. Here is my entry:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ead.php?t=7089


----------



## pigcicles

A perfectly good forum sponsered event and it gets buried already.

BUMP!


----------



## cheech

Is it possible to make this a sticky? At least until the cut off date?


----------



## wvsmokeman

This is a great contest! Bump


----------



## deejaydebi

Gentle persons start your smokers ...

the SMF 
See the World - Smell the Smoke contest has begun!


----------



## pigcicles

I am wondering why there aren't more takers on this. Really the only thing that you have to do is post the same pictures in this thread as you would any other thread. The pictures can be the same ones that you post to your own thread, but they do have to be posted here to qualify.

Help support larger future events by participating


----------



## gypsyseagod

i'll be doing my smoke w/ the pics tomorrow(sunday). and p.s.- FOOTBALL IS BACK- WHOOHOO.


----------



## meowey

I'll be doing a 2 day extravaganza on Monday and Tuesday.  Will post after that.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## skinnerc06

Sounds like a great idea.  I'd like to post pics of my first butt "experience."  Want to post this because it was the smoke responsible for my newly found obsession haha, not to mention the incredible taste.  This smoke was one ill remember every time i fire up those coals from now on.  It was awesome running into problems during the smoke and just jumpin on the forums to ask questions and the next thing i knew they were answered and i stopped sweating hahah.  Anyways here they are.  Didnt get a chance to get a photo of it pulled which will undoubtedly hurt my chances at a prize, but I dont mind, just hope everyone else gets a chance to show some more Q view.  Loveeee that Q view  

http://s181.photobucket.com/albums/x...nerc06/Smokin/


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker

I humbly submit my entry to the most esteemed and highly exaulted judges (brown nosing compete
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






). These pics are from my July 4th smoke. This was also my first try making a fatty. Had a few friends over, polished off a few barley pops, and had a wonderful day.


----------



## chrish

you need to place this contest around more in the threads, i found this because someone else asked about it.

id like to enter my calzone fatty
















id like to also add the veggy fatty too




















these were smoked on a GOSM


----------



## chrish

no prob bud   THE WORD IS OUT
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





this should be fun!!!


----------



## skinnerc06

I feel sorry for whoever's judging this thing.  Everything looks so dang good


----------



## chrish

You got that right,  i'm a shoe in for a Win
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I'm kidding tho,  I hope more people enter a photo or two,  hay people post a pic of something


----------



## blackhawk19

I would like to submit my first smoke in the newbie category, a butt and Fatty, notice how clean the smoker is


----------



## ajthepoolman

Can we only enter once?


----------



## blackhawk19

I would also like to submit my second smoke in the newbie category, chicken, ribs and fatties. You can see the thin blue smoke 


Ribs were put on naked and srayed with apple juice and ended up being a 2-2-1/2 method based on the pullback. when I unfoiled them I coated them with T-Bones sticky apple ribs sauce.

Chicken was brined overnight, rubbed with EVOO and seasoned with lemon pepper


----------



## peculiarmike

There ARE pictures, you know!


----------



## ultramag

You can enter as many as you wish, the only stipulation was that it is a recent smoke.


----------



## pigcicles

Enter as many times as you like as long as the pictures were from this years smokes (I know.. who's gonna know.)


----------



## Dutch

PC & Ultramag, I've made this thread a sticky so it shouldn't get buried.

Good luck with your contest and I hope it brings in tons of pics.  I thought I'd post pics of a recent smoke but I consider myself as part of the Forum Managment so I'll hold off.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





If'n you need help in picking a winner, let me know and I lend a hand.

Enjoy


----------



## pigcicles

Thanks Dutch. If we get our horns all locked up we'll give ya a holler


----------



## smok_n_okie

i would like to submit my first smoke .. my brisket moist, tender, and good smoke ring ..not bad for a newbie..lol 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			
















Edited to add the TBS and what it was cooked on .. should have finished reading the rules.... no need to get tossed on a technicality.. thanks for the heads up...


----------



## deejaydebi

Ummmmmmmmmm perdy! Nice smoke ring ... almost drippingly juicey!  Sweet!A+


----------



## crewdawg52

Not qualified.  No TBS or equipment (liked to have seen) used.... Darn good Q-view though!


----------



## ptjd

OK another newbie here.
Pork shoulder pulled with Jeffs finishing sauce.
Brined whole chicken.
Plain Fatty.
Dutch's beans with pulled brisket.
Sweet potatoes.


----------



## gypsyseagod

great lookin' grub there.


----------



## saber

Done on a 3 burner gas grill










2 hours in





4 hours in










Just went it was pulled off





trimmed the fat off





some sliced, and the rest was pulled


----------



## gypsyseagod

we start of w/ my own secret rubbed ribs soaked overnight in beer, same w/ the italian sausages(i wasn't impressed w/ those-ahoulda stuck w/ bratts ),chix thighs soaked in white wine w/ uncle chris' steak seasoning,wrapped in bacon & stuffed w/ jalepeno jack cheese,garlic,  a beef burger roll stuffed w/ lipton onion soup mix,fiesta fajita spice,& my smoked garlic paste(for spag sauce). a 2 lb fatty stuffed w/ my garlic paste,shredded chedder,& mild rotels)i tried to pinwheel it but the wax paper sucked so it ended up being a 4 spatula 21"(look @ the tape)special... abt's w/ garlic/greenonion/chive cream cheese- the bacon suckedso the wrapping wasn't pretty.. but a great mesquite flavor. it was all done w/ a blend of skeet,hickory, & sugar maple. the presentation platter went to our local lil' town store.. where i was durn near trampled & got business to smoke whole cuts for the deli counter  & a few caterings(including the church across the street) how fortunate i showed up @ 6:15 after services & popped the foil in plain view..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 here's the pics just for this lil' contest. http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...his%20contest/


----------



## deejaydebi

This is gonna be one tough contest to judge!


----------



## pigcicles

Yeppers... wicked tough.. but I'm liking the turn out so far. Keep that Q View coming!


----------



## chrish

we should have some BC chicken in this too.














the metel set up is called  "the twins"  but you know how hard it is to find twin checkins?  since they all look alike


----------



## bbqpitstop

Better put me under the "seasoned category" and I'm not just talking "experience" ...lol..........where are we posting these pics? 

Still hitting chat at 2 a.m., but alas you and everyone else must go to bed so damn early! Miss your chat!


----------



## ultramag

Right here in this very thread as stated in the first post in this thread.


----------



## bbqpitstop

Okay, so some may consider the ease and use of my smoker cheating.....and by golly, it sure is....lol..................

But while you guys are concentrating on temp, smoke, and who's cleaning the smoker next, I'm drinking more beer and dipping my cup in a bag o' woodchips every so often. Take that next time you want to go commercial!

I will tell you, I have NEVER met another chicken that can go to 190 degrees, tender as butter and still pees all over you when you go to grab em with a set of tongs! While this pic doesn't show the lovely finished color I get after smoking, it does show the  temp climbing with the oven jam packed.....I'll get a pic with smoked color this weekend!


----------



## gypsyseagod

p.s.  i sat out there fer hours smokin'(not that stuff) ... didn't see 1 freakin' meteor.....skeeter bit fer nuthin' again.........


----------



## hawgheaven

Awesome grub as always Gypsy... WOOHOO!!


----------



## db bbq

Great idea....Fire up those smokers....Thanks PigCicles..


----------



## t-bone tim

Guess I'll throw in the Schinkenspeck for consideration 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 the first is a pic of the product in the smoker, and the 3rd is after being netted with the netter shown,,the second is the internal view of the finished product and the last picture is of my little electric beauty spewwing her thin blue breath !!


----------



## ba_loko

T-Bone, I saw that very smoker at Academy Sports about an hour ago.  How do you like it?


----------



## ba_loko

I must agree.  The judging is going to be very tough.  It all looks good!


----------



## t-bone tim

It's a great all around smoker,,,and now that I have a charcoal unit ,,It will mostly be used for bacon,hams ,fish and jerky because of the ease of use for temperature sensitive smoking...I love my little electric !


----------



## dr butcher

These are from a few weeks ago. I did 8 racks of baby backs a 9lb and a 7lb butt. I didn't take before and during shots of the ribs so the butts will have to do....


----------



## smok_n_okie

thanks for catching my goof up
i got the equiptment and TBS posted...


----------



## squeezy

I just stumbled on this tonight ... vacation. This should be a sticky!

Question ... are there any limits to how many submissions one can enter?


----------



## pigcicles

Enter as often as you like. Remember many will enter... few will win. Sounds like a commercial disclaimer
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






BTW.. it is a sticky in the Events Forum. Please enter and Have Fun!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i have no clue why it keeps posting this quote(erased that) but thats a great spread & i guess we should all do a better presentation feed lol.


----------



## stringcheese paul

heres my entry





spare ribs and brats, a snack for after class


----------



## meowey

This was a two day smoke.

A few words of explanation.

I was asked to "cater" the staff picnic for my sister's place of employment.  My older son has also worked there on a part-time basis.  The Lodge on Lake Clear in Lake Clear, NY is a destination resort.  I have taken cooking classes from the Chef.  Every meal we have taken at the Lodge has been a fine culinary experience. (Those curious enough about the lodge can check out their website.  http://www.lodgeonlakeclear.com/ )

*Day 1 - Butt Day*

5 Hours







Falling apart







Pulled and yummy!







*Day Two - Ribs and Wicked Beans

*Hour and a Half Ribs







*TBS*







Foiled with beans (Snidley says again)








Unfoiled







Buffet 1








Buffet 2







Picture Plate







The food was greatly enjoyed by all in attendance.  I enjoyed the effort, although I was a bit nervous cooking for the Chef and her family.

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey

P.S. - I discovered that you are allowed only 10 pictures per post.  So many pictures, so few allowed!  LOL


----------



## gypsyseagod

great job meowey.


----------



## t-bone tim

Now that's an awesome presentation right there ,not to mention the grub ,wow Meowey


----------



## javajoe

WOW! Very nice job. Grub looks outstanding


----------



## deejaydebi

DANG!

I'm heading for Meowys place! Outstanding job!


----------



## squeezy

My recent birthday "Q"  BBs, taters, and Dutch's wicked beans .... Mmmmm!


----------



## squeezy

Butt chops, Dutch's Wicked Beans, and ABTs made with Hungarian Chilis


----------



## hawgheaven

Wow you guys, awesome grub and great pictures! Meowy, you da' man!

Damn, I gotta get me a new camera!


----------



## squeezy

Rolled brisket and pork butt on the ECB


----------



## squeezy

Beer Butt Chicken done with Pecan on the old ECB


----------



## squeezy

A couple of Peameal back bacon chunks (Canadian bacon) back ribs,
Venison roast covered in bacon, a small beef roast, and some pork hocks.


----------



## bbq bubba

Wassup Paul, couldn't fit any more on there!!


----------



## squeezy

Yeah ... I coulda ... was at the lake .... ran out of food to put on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 is all ! 
Dang it


----------



## pigcicles

Just want everyone to know we appreciate all the entries so far (and the ones to come). But this isn't getting any easier you know. 

Keep the posts coming.. We Luv This Stuff


----------



## devolutionist

Here's a pic I'll submit for the Newbie category...  Got my smoker on Memorial Day, and this was the largest project I did this summer, which was on the 4th of July.  Eight birds at once, done three different ways - 1) top two racks with a rub, 2) third rack brined, and 3) bottom rack soaked in buttermilk.  To my surprise, the buttermilk soaked birds got the most comments from the guests.









For some reason this reminds me of going to Hooters... and it doesn't have anything to do with the food! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Sorry... long day at the office... bad Devolutionist...

[Edit:  Uploaded a larger pic to show TBS goodness floatin' round in there.  Filling it up again this weekend with 4 boston butts - might submit that one too]


----------



## gypsyseagod

thats a lotta good lookin' bird.


----------



## richoso1

Buttermilk has just the right tang to it, and it does a great job of moisturizing the birds. I have used buttermilk birds in the 0VEN, on the grill, in a deep fryer, and a smoker. You can't go wrong.


----------



## deejaydebi

Damn! 10 turkeys! You catering a wedding there or what!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Hello
Here it is my first attempt at country ribs and the equipment that I used thanks for the consideration and looking at my first attempt.
Redbrinkman1955 note this is for the newbie catagory


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Here is the smoke and the finish ribs


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Just got done looking at all the great smoke jobs I am glad I posted pic's and I dont have to judge this one. you all did a great job thanks
Redbrinkman 1955


----------



## devolutionist

OK, now THAT would be an accomplishment!  Well, an accomplishment or maybe an act of complete gluttony...

No no... those were mere chickens


----------



## brennan

Here's my entry...sorry I don't have as many pix of the finished products, beer was flowing pretty heavily.  But here's what I've got.  

Here we got the brisket, 3 racks of ribs, Dutch's wicked beans, and turkey legs the night before.


Smoke!


Brisket, turkey fatty and ribs all on the smoker


brisket done


Smoked Almonds


Turkey legs that beat the pants off of the smoked turkey legs at the fair


Thats about it, we barely touched the ribs...lots of leftovers.  the beans were AWESOME!


----------



## ajthepoolman

Here is my entry. I used Meowey's Apple Meat Loaf recipe with a slight modification. I added horseradish to the loaf and the glaze. I also accidently tipped the bourbon too hard and got a wee bit too much in the glaze. Oh darn! I also used hickory chunks as I did not have any apple on hand. 

The meat loaf smoked for 4 hours. Some of you know that I have griped about my Brinkmann getting too hot. Well today in Topeka we topped out at 92 degrees and my smoker hit 350 inside. The door was closed, so I opened it up and got it cooled down quite a bit. 

Anyway, here goes

The first picture is the loaf before it went into the smoker. Nice shape huh judges? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





The second picture is my battle scarred Brinkmann.

The third picture is the elusive Thin Blue Smoke. I had to take three pictures before you could finally see it. 

The fourth picture is the finished meatloaf. 

The fifth picture is the plating with Meowey's Mac and Cheese and my own Seasoned Green Beans. 

I wish you could of tasted it. My 5 year old ate a ton of it, which is saying quite a bit since she barely eats anything. My 11 year old kept asking about it but he wouldn't take a bite. If it isn't pizza or a fish stick, he won't touch it. My wife said that it was the best meatloaf she ever had. That was significant to me since she does not like meatloaf. I thought it was wonderful. Thanks to Meowey for the recipes.

Aj


----------



## meowey

AJ

You are most welcome!

I'm drooling, I'm drooling!  Nice job!!  How do you season your green beans??

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi

Great looking smoke there AJ! I'd eat that anyday! WooHoo!


----------



## ajthepoolman

Awesome I get to teach the legend something!  Thanks again for your meatloaf recipe.  

The greenbeans are pretty straightforward
1 tablespoon of extra virgin olive oil
1 large onion, chopped (I used yellow)
4 cups of chicken broth (I use water and those little cubes of chicken bullion)
3/4 of a cup of bacon bits (I use those packages of bacon bits from Oscar Meyer)
2 pounds of green beans.  I had to buy frozen ones since Wally World didn't have any fresh in.
Salt and pepper to taste

Basically heat the olive oil over medium heat.  Add the onion and cook it for about 5 minutes.  Add the chicken stock, bacon and beans.  Let it simmer for about 30 to 45 minutes.  

Hope you enjoy!  Thanks again!


----------



## meowey

I don't know about the legend part, I learn new stuff every day.  I'm looking forward to trying the green beans.  I'm tickled and delighted that you used my recipes for the photo contest!

Thanks for the green bean recipe!!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## deejaydebi

I knew there was bacon in those beans! I have a good recipe for canning green beans with bacon on my site.


----------



## ajthepoolman

I anticipate that no matter who wins the contest, that there will be eyeballs drooling from the judges!  I also put money down that the list of OTBS will grow quite a bit.  I am proud of what I did with the meatloaf, but the competition will be intense.  Everyone has great Q so far.


----------



## scrollman3

There's alot of good looking Q-view here. Here's my entry. I had to add a fatty, their my favorite snack. Good luck to all.

http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/scrollman/41.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/scrollman/40.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/scrollman/32.jpg
http://i160.photobucket.com/albums/t179/scrollman/28.jpg


----------



## ajthepoolman

I wish I could reach out and grab one of those ribs!  Awesome!


----------



## doc

Alright everyone here goes!
Here's a smoke I did for a small get together about a month ago. 
There's some pulled pork, spare ribs, a couple fattys and some wicked beans. 

Butt before and after pulling.








Here's the TBS.




And the rest of the finished products!













Enjoy!


----------



## t-bone tim

here's another entry ....smoked salmon ( reg and maple glazed ) also babybacks 3-2-1 style with a 10 lb meatloaf with twice smoked taters and a side of sauteed asparagus topped with grated cheddar and parmesan cheeses ..............and of course the finished plate !!!!


----------



## seaham358

Here's my entry..

Smoker

Meat cooking with Dutch's beans

Cut Eye of Round w/nice smoke ring

Yard Bird


----------



## deejaydebi

Yummmmmy everything looks soooo good!


----------



## doc

WD,
It is a 'small' block GOSM and the foil was my rigged up rain hood as it was sprinkling that day. The brick served as the stand for my therms. Yup, that's my water pan and it is full of water and drippings. Said wicked beans I did not stir and they still turned out delicious. I may have to try stirring them next time. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






As for the pics, I use imageshack.us, it is super easy to upload your pics then I just copy the link into my post and it appears! It is the best way for me as I am certainly no puter whiz. As far as descriptions, you just put them in before or after the  link you copied and pasted and you've got yer label!

Hope that helps my brotha! We're looking forward to your entry!


----------



## chris_harper

here is mine from this past monday. here is the TBS, the ribs, ABTs and little smokies, the pork chops, and all of when i first put it in. the equipment is in my sig pic. i used jeff's rub on all of it, and his GGSA sauce served on the side- warm of course.


----------



## t-bone tim

wd...all I done was smoke the taters till cooked ,remove the flesh and mash with a little butter,sour cream ,marble cheddar and some minced green onion and bacon bits ( the real ones ) like oscar mayer,scoop back into the skins,top with a little salt n pepper and grated marble cheddar.....then back to the smoker until the cheese browns up .....

hehehehe....couldn't give it up too quick


----------



## chrish

How in the world is Piggyjiggles 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  (funnin around)  is going to judge this thing?, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   there all good pics and good presentations on on the food,
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   i know i lost already but good work to all of you guys.


----------



## moltenone

ok gang here's my entry,i'm not sure if it was divine intervention or alcohol 
but i morphed two of the forum's favorites ABT'S and the fatty!!!!
i must say it was outstanding and was gone rather quick,i also put a kick butt cowboy rub on it. the other one i did was a creole rub with fresh herbs and serrano pepper's also good.i would also like to congratulate everyone who has entered this contest,your entrys look great.


good luck everyone.
mark


----------



## ba_loko

Mark, can you make those "photos" a touch larger?  I can't see 'em.


----------



## cheech

Ah Mark were you going to post some pictures with that entry?


----------



## moltenone

how do i upload photobucket???


mark


----------



## pigcicles

once your pics are on photobucket, click on the [IMG ] code for forums (it automatically copies it when you click on it) then paste that IMG code into your post. You can put a space between your pics for better results and type a description above the IMG code. Good Luck all!


----------



## moltenone

ok i'll try this


----------



## ajthepoolman

Let me start by saying that I did not intend to enter a second time, but this is my greatest smoke ever and I am awfully proud of it.

It all began innocently enough with the wife saying that pulled pork sounded pretty good.  Now this usually means I pick up a bucket of Loyds pulled pork from Wal-mart because mine absolutely and completely suck.  But I remembered reading a tutorial from Jeff in a newsletter a couple years ago about a pull that he screwed up, but ended up being his best.  So I thought "I can screw stuff up!" and decided to give it a shot.

I bought a 8.88 pound shoulder with the bone in.  I believe that this has both the picnic and Boston cuts in it.  I jumped on the site and read Jeff's advice on how to cook this thing.  I quickly realized that at 9 pounds, this thing would take over 12 hours to smoke.  So at 10:30 that night I started gathering my ingredients.  Yellow mustard and Jeff's famous rub.  

By 11:15 the smoker was hot and the shoulder rubbed down.  I threw it on with 4 large chunks of hickory and set an alarm for 3:30 so I could check the wood.  The smoker was running at 228 degrees (I think I am getting the hang of how to use the little door to control the temp)

I overslept til 6:30 that morning.  I ran out to check the food.  It had reached 155 degrees so I double wrapped it in foil and put it back on.  The smoker was still chugging along at 224 at that point.  

I kept the meat on until 3 pm that day.  So a total of 15 1/2 hours on the smoker.  I took it out at 200 degrees and set it in a cold oven to sit for 2 hours.  After two hours I took it out and stuck a fork in it and gave a little pull.  It almost collapsed into a heap of juicy beautiful pork!  A couple of quick pulls and the once proud slab of meat was reduced down to a large bowl full of shredded deliciousness!

We topped it off with some BBQ sauce, corn on the cob, and baked beans.  If I die tonight, the surgeon will need to remove the smile from my face so the funneral seems less awkward!

The first pic is the 9 pounds of meat just waiting to be rubbed down.

Pic 2 is the meat with the rub

Third pic is the smoker and the elusive thin blue smoke.

Fourth pic is the meat after 15 1/2 hours with a large serving fork in it

Fifth pic is half the meat shredded.

Sorry I don't have a picture of the sandwich and sides, but the plates were cleaned faster than a camera shutter is capable of working!


----------



## squeezy

So ... please give us your take on this ... did it meet your expectations?


----------



## moltenone

it went beyond that Squezzy,i wasn't sure what to expect until i tried it 
and then i was sure it was a winner,IMHO.
i'm going to post my photobucket link for pics i don't what's up with it??????


http://s237.photobucket.com/albums/ff55/moltenone/



mark


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Hello
Just did my first 3-2-1 St. Louis style ribs trimmed them myself and after they were finihed they were great see pics below.
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## redbrinkman1955

I took the trimmed piece from the spare ribs and smoke them used these charcoal bricks I found at Garnder Mountain  use the 3-2-1- method on the meat and it was oh sooo good
Godd luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## gypsyseagod

here's the pics & here's the step by step.  http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...the%20contest/

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=7807


----------



## smokyokie

Only if you serve dressing on the side.


----------



## gypsyseagod

smoked @ 225 for about 1.5 hrs.- came out med/rare, thats how i like it.


----------



## gypsyseagod

oh- that was just wrapping it  for later cause we weren't hungry when the steaks were  done.


----------



## gypsyseagod

no- i took them off rare & now they're medium rare(bit more on the medium side).


----------



## ajthepoolman

Bump.  Less than 2 weeks left on this!  It might be discouraging to see some of the amazing pictures here and think you could still win.  But submit anyway!  You never know, the judges might have a soft spot for a favorite food you posted!

Good luck!


----------



## gypsyseagod

oh yeah- great w/ over easy eggs & toast the next morning.


----------



## pigcicles

We still have two good weekends for everyone to put forth a good smoke to enter for the event. So far everything is looking very good. This is going to be very difficult for us to choose a winner.

I am unable to acknowledge every post to avoid any appearance of preference. We're watching so keep em coming.

So Keep Smokin and Post On!


----------



## javajoe

When I was young it was Booze, Bikes and Broads. Now its Beer, Bikes and BBQ.


----------



## ldrus

here is my entry   for the newbie section


----------



## toxicgolfer

What are guidelines for posting pics?  Is there a file size or resolution that works best?  Will probably do some Q this weekend, wife LOVES my turkey breast 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






!


----------



## deejaydebi

Ikrus -

that looks soooo good I almost can't stand to look at it I want it sooo bad!


----------



## gypsyseagod

definitely brisket for this labor day.


----------



## pigcicles

Just a reminder for everyone. Don't forget to take pics from this weekends smoke for your next entry. This is ending NEXT weekend... so let's see what you got!


----------



## blink32

New guy here.  My recent attempts at a Fatty and a Picnic.


----------



## seaham358

Gonna make another entry..
Smoker doing its thing

Brisket, Honey Mustard and dry rub

Ribs with OO and dry rub

Ribs a couple hours in

Finished Ribs

Nice smoke penetration 

Finished Brisket

Cutting

Very Moist


----------



## ajthepoolman

Wow!  If I were judging, this would be over!  Great job with the smoke, you can barely see it.  Attaboy!  Very nice!

My kids asked me why I am licking my monitor!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e

Here's my last smoke again....The first one should cover equipment & TBS


----------



## gypsyseagod

great job y'all. everyone's grub looks amazing & the pics are awesome.
here's my labor day entry.sorry it's all in rewind mode lol.
http://s178.photobucket.com/albums/w...%20day%20cook/


----------



## lee forst

Here is my humble entry. This is my smoke for Labor Day weekend. A pork butt, brisket, and two chickens. How much fun can you have and end up with such a full belly? GOD I LOVE SMOKING!!!


----------



## deejaydebi

By Golly this is an imposible task to judge all this wonderful food! You guys have outdone yourselves!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Here are the Pictures from my first charcoal smoke that came out of the little grill that wanted to be a smoker. Bought this little griil/smoker so the box said then I was informed that it was a grill because It didnt have a stack or fire box. So the mods began, built a custom stack and fire box
also a sfb baffle and a stack ext.Took awhile but today I finshed and so came my first smoke.It worked great as you can see by the finished results.Thanks to everyone you told me I could do it you know who you are.Thanks again
Good Luck and Good Smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## redbrinkman1955

the rest of the oics


----------



## squeezy

Did a small test with my offset (checking mod performance) down at the lake on Sunday. Seasoned up a little over a pound of lean ground beef into 3 patties topped with 2 slices each of provolone .... OK yeah ... it was good if I do say so myself! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sometimes, the simpilar things are the best!


----------



## ldrus

here is my 2nd and final entry   good luck to all  and heres to  smoke in your eye!! didnt post smoker because i didnt take pic of it this time   would of looked like the last pic  i took of it


----------



## chris_harper

here is my second and final entry. ribs and brisket i smoked yesterday- for labor day. packer brisket- 11.89 lbs. rack of spareribs- 3.74 lbs. jeff's rub on both, with jeff's sauce served on the side. here is the Qview. here is more pics. 

ps. i wish we could do more than 5 pics per post.


----------



## ajthepoolman

I envy those of you that can whip out a rack of ribs that make a tear come to your eye!  I think I have the hamburgers, chicken and pork shoulder down, but my ribs taste terrible.  Such inspiration from these pictures!  You couldn't pay me enough to judge this one!


----------



## squeezy

Had a wonderful Labor Day smokin' a 2 lb Bison roast, 2 slabs of baby backs, 2 Fatties and a pan of Dutch's beans. The weather was perfect, however we moved the eating part of the day inside as the flies and yellow jackets were overwhelming to say the least.
Nothing like sharing 'Q' with family on a perfect late summer day! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	








,



,



,



,


----------



## seaham358

Squeezy those ribs look Great..


----------



## fatback joe

Pics from yesterday. It poured down rain yesterday afternoon which did not help any with the cook, but the end result was alright. Probably about average for me. Have had prettier, have had better flavor.........but hey, briskets are a pain in the ass 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 . LOL Hope you enjoy the pics. 

Mandatory smoke pic.....







Rubbed and ready







End result


----------



## blackhawk19

I would like to have my first brisket smoke considered, here is a link to my post about it Saturday
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...t=Brisket+Wars
I named the post that because I didn't know who one until a little while ago and this was my first brisket. This post should be the poster child for everybody that asks how long will it take. I smoked a 3lb flat and two *fatty* today, Everybody says that a brisket takes roughly 1:15 to 1:30 a lb, by that I'm looking at 41/2hrs, Wrong and this is why you have to go by temps.
Ready to go


Smoker was at 225° to 250° for the whole smoke
Time     Meat Temp
10:45    65
11:45    120
12:45    143
2hrs into smoke

 1:45     151   
 2:45     153
 3:45     169  leaving plateau
 4:45      183
5:45 184 at this time I put another probe in to make sure it was right, it was because it was like it was in a second plateau
 6:15      195 I removed it


This 3lb brisket took 7hrs and 30min, this is an example of the fact that every piece of meat acts different
I wrapped it and let it rest a sliced it a little while ago and found I won the war, it tasted great


----------



## squeezy

Thankyou ... thankyou very much!


----------



## squeezy

Hmmm? ... last 2 pix didn't show???


----------



## fatback joe

Really, I see them in your quote of the original message even.......hmmm.......

Well...........here are the last two as an attachment in any case.


----------



## placebo

I get red X's for the last two here.


----------



## squeezy

Strange indeed ... got the attachs ... a we bit small, but I got'em!
Looks good!


----------



## fatback joe

That is when you know your brisket sucked........even the server is turning it down.  LOL


----------



## fatback joe

OK.  I think I figured out the problem.   I apologize if I am taking up tons of space with 3 pics.   Last try then I officially give up.


----------



## walking dude

okay.........first of several entries, and we will see if i got imageshack figured out.....

first shot is the loaf getting ready to mix up







the loaf made up.....







rubbed up with jeff's rub







in the ecb






the money shot........TBS






the smoke ring






and the smoked corn on the cob


----------



## pigcicles

Atta boy FBJ. I knew you'd get it!


----------



## walking dude

did it, wow

Wd


----------



## pigcicles

WD - is that you with PICTURES??? How about that! Finally got your entry!


----------



## walking dude

okay
second entry........sorry folks...........for turbo posting.......thankx to the good pips of this forum.........i can now post pics without going the thumbnail route

first is spareribs.........got four nice ones






4 racks rubbed







in the smoker with abit of TBS






abts ready for the smoke






dutch's beans ready for the smoker






the money shot






the pullback was close to 2 inches






threw some brats on there at the last moment






the smoke ring was impressive






supper......yum


----------



## pigcicles

As we wind down through the last week of the contest I'm wondering why I haven't seen any of our friends from across the water? Everyone is welcome to participate. So if you're out there just watching - go ahead and throw in some Q views. You just might win!

Keep Smokin


----------



## walking dude

forgot to show the finished abts


----------



## walking dude

got another entry i did yesterday
but will give the board abreak........hehehe
will post tomorrow


W


----------



## meowey

WD

Once we got you started, you really went to town!

Nice post!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## toxicgolfer

What great pics, been thinking about BBQ since I started here a few weeks ago.  Finally hauled the smoker out for Labor day and here's my newbie entry.  
The equipment and results, turkey breast (brined), ribs, and beans.  And my son stealing a rib from the kitchen and finally MY plate 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 !  Had a great time and it sure beat mowing the grass!.  Wish I'd gotten a pic of the blackberry pie, though.  Hope these come thru, haven't done this before.


----------



## toxicgolfer

I see now that they may be a bit small.  I can post larger if requested.  But I forgot to say, notice my son's hat.  Terps Rule!!!  Thanks for giving me a reason to take pics of food, family thinks I've lost my mind.


----------



## deejaydebi

Gracious! I don't see how anyone can judge this conest without tasting the grub! Everything looks sooo darn good. Might have to have a category for each type of food and even then it's just too beauitful!


----------



## pigcicles

I don't think we fully grasped the full scope of what would come out. But we have a system in place to narrow down to the winner. It still won't be easy... but I'm lovin' it. 

Thanks for all the entries and comments so far. Time is running low so bring on the smoke!

Keep Smokin


----------



## walking dude

my last entry

beer up the butt of a chicken.....did it yesterday

tried to keep temps at 300*.......i have found that using Royal Oak charchol burns hotter and longer than kingsford......and WAY cheaper......didn't know this hobby could get as exspensive as my golf hobby......hehehehe

took water pan out after internal temps got to 165, and put it back in dry......really helped with crisping up the skin....sorry.....forgot who mentioned that trick.....but thankx

here.......chicken rubbed up using jeffs rub







chicken on its throne......sittin chicken.....LOLOL







used a darker beer.......and used the trick of a pan for the throne to sit in....thankx again to the folks here






money shot
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





finished product in the ecb






chicken plated.....talk bout falling of the bones






supper


----------



## msmith

Guess maybe I will put in a small entry before time runs out. Here's a couple of pics from this weekends smoke.


----------



## walking dude

but have to laugh........someone ELSE who's dates get off, when changing out batteries............

thought it was just me

also.....btw........nice rig......can't say much bout the cow head.....  ")



Wd


----------



## vlap

My entry!!! First q-views I have provided! 

In hopes of achieving perfection I tried my hand with a pork shoulder this weekend. First Cooknfish fired up the smoker. Cowboy charcoal and hickory chuncks were used along with some pecan.
I think we might have gotten close to the right amount of smoke here.



The pork went in and after some time it adopted this beautiful look.


While it was working Mark and I worked on setting up some smoked stuff jalepeno's. Here we got the chiles in the smoker.




After some time passed it seemed as though the abt's were ready to come out of the smoker!


Here is another shot of them! My goodness they were tasty!!! Took longer to set them up then it did to eat them!


Upon reaching 190 we took the brisket out of the smoker and allowed it to rest. It was hard to resist the urge to slice right in.


After a rest I followed my urges and sliced right in. It was amazing how juicy the meat turned out. The bark was incredible. I was hungry!


Unfortunately this time the smoker was too full for the beans to go in there so I put them in the oven for a long cook. They came out incredible!


The meal assembled. Pork, Beans and grilled Corn on the cob!


A good bun and some bread and butter pickles finish out the plate. This shtuff was TASTY!


All in all a great day with great friends and great food!


----------



## ga.roadhog

Posted under Pork Forum originally, but here is my newbie entry.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...?threadid=8177


----------



## pigcicles

Thanks for entering. Please re-read the rules and posts clarifying the rules (sorry for not being overly specific in the original post - we didn't have a fast speaking disclaimer voice). Posts #11 & #24 cover part of this. It's okay to post the pics in your own thread, but to qualify for this event, they must be duplicated here. 

Links are allowed - but must be to a picture host - be it here on SMF or off site. Even if they are just links and don't show up as a picture as some hosts do for you - that is fine.    Thanks.


----------



## placebo

So in other words a link to another, "thread" that has the pics in it would be insufficient correct?


----------



## pigcicles

That would be correct. The reason being is that we don't want to have to spend 3 days sorting through the posts and jumping from thread to thread to see the entries. Since most of the pictures will show up in this thread it makes it easier to find what we are looking for.   Sorry for any inconvenience, but in the end if you win - you get something for the trouble.

Keep Smokin


----------



## placebo

Oh well better luck next time. I tried to clarify that when this first started but I guess I wasn't clear. 

Good luck to the rest of ya!


----------



## walking dude

still not to late to move the images here........contest for entry's doesn't end till this weekend



Wd


----------



## placebo

Ya I'll try. I'm at work now and can't do it from here but I may be home Saturday to do it if thats not too late. No biggie.

Have fun all and good luck!


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e

Can anyone cooking on Lang actually be considered as a newbie?


----------



## gypsyseagod

yeah- money don't make the cook.btw nice pics in "show yerself".it ain't the pit- it's the cook- if i may be as bold as to say that...


----------



## irwinwd

I got 4 racks from the butcher yesterday.








after trimming







prep & applying Jeff's rub






loaded & ready to go






getting ready to wrap






The finished product





It was too windy that day and although I tried, I couldn't get a picture of the TBS, I hope that doesn't disqualify me?


----------



## pigcicles

Thought I would bump this back up one more time. This weekend is the last weekend to enter the contest. The weather channel shows a good chance of rain for most, so get out there and smoke it up in the rain. Good Luck to all.


----------



## deejaydebi

I just wanted to wish you all good luck and say you newbies posted some really beautiful pictures! We are proud of all of you and you all deserve a big pat on the back for you efforts!


----------



## gypsyseagod

i just say great pics & great smokes to all & everyone... i see richard simmons falling over & quivering like a new caught shrimp.....


----------



## walking dude

hehehe.......gypsy.......here in iowa we call it the crappie flop
LMAO

Wd


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e

True. But I guess I would figure anyone to go out and purchase a Lang would have to have some experience. An agressive purchase for a newbie. But then again as my Pappy used to say, "You can't hide money."


----------



## gypsyseagod

hate to hijack but i used to run a boat for a guy that had more dollars than sense... he paid cash over a million dollars for a boat,rigs,bait,me,.. & wanted to catch kingfish....silly is as silly does.... if i had the money fer a lang  yesterday... it don't make my hotdog  any better.... but i'd still love a lang....(the typing can't get my voice across. actually i'd go fer this pit.  


http://www.bbquepits.com/images/PORT...hotos_page.htm


----------



## chris_harper

now i could go for that! you see all the thermos it has? one for every level of cooking racks, and then some.


----------



## bbq bubba

Better sneak this in before it's to late, did a seasoning smoke on the new smoker today, might as well throw some vittles on.............











 Got the TBS rollin!



 Everything lookin good!



Finished pic's


----------



## -devil-

just saw this thread ... not sure if i qualify or such, but posting the pics up just in case ... it is from my smoking that i did today ...


----------



## gypsyseagod

awesome smoke.


----------



## wvsmokeman

Great smokes by all!! Is today the last day for entry or was it midnight last night?


----------



## zapper

Wow! I wouldn't want to be a judge in this one!


Anyhow here are a couple of pics I took


----------



## pigcicles

Please have all entries in by midnight tonight (central time please). 

Thanks to everyone who has entered this event. There has been a wonderful turn out. After the end of posting tonight please give us time to sort through and narrow down the winners.

All winners will recieve a PM from me notifying and requesting information. Please respond with the requested information as soon as possible so that we can announce the winners. 

Please make sure you are set to recieve PM's.

Keep Smokin


----------



## zapper

I don't know if I have posted these yet, some day I will make a step by step guide show out of the series.

Don't think that the smoke shows well though.


The bone pulled out clean and pulling was more like stirring with a fork. I did a brown vinegar type sause (no red pepper) very good for those that are afraid of a little spice (Wife and kids)


----------



## gramason

Newbie entry. Some ribs I smoked last week.




IMG_0129.jpg (45.2 KB) 





IMG_0121.jpg (39.6 KB) 





IMG_0131.jpg (38.3 KB


----------



## wvsmokeman

Okay......here is my humble entry into the contest. Today I smoked a 4lb chuck tender roast, a mess of ABT's, a few turkey legs and a couple fatties. I have some q-view of the process that ends with the plating.


----------



## walking dude

well.......3.5 hours left.......good luck to ALL who took the time to enter

go hawkeyes








Wd


----------



## retired newbie

Here is my smoke from today. Canadia Bacon, Buckboard Bacon, Tri Tip and Butt for pulled pork.


----------



## pigcicles

Thank you all for entering. The contest is now closed. Please be patient as we sort through the mountain of digital bliss.

Once again the winners will be notified via PM. If you entered please make sure you are set to receive PM's.

Keep Smokin


----------



## ultramag

Good luck and thank you to all who participated!!!


----------



## tonto1117

You mean I'm too Late??????
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















All kidding aside.....Fantastic looking food folks!!, glad I don't have to judge!! 

Good luck to you all.


----------



## brennan

Stupid food coma 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I had another entry that I wanted to post from my Saturday smoke (8# brisket, 2 beer butt chix, and 43 ABT's...woulda been 44 but one dove off the plate before I got to the smoker).

Anyhow good luck to all and may the best cook win!


----------



## pigcicles

An unofficial count of entries to this contest is as follows:

Newbies: 32 entries 

Seasoned smokers: 27 entries

Unqualified posts: 4 due to various reasons such as no thin blue smoke, no finished product, or improperly submitted for review.

We have started narrowing down, but may be a few days to finish and officially announce the winners.

Thanks again for all entries.


----------



## pigcicles

Please note that the winners for this contest have been found. All winners have been notified via PM and will become official as soon as they acknowlege with their replies. 

I will post the winners names as soon as everyone has checked back in with me.

This was a very difficult contest with many excellent entries to choose from. 

Thank you to everyone who participated. If you didn't win this time, there will be more events in the future to participate in. 

Stay Tuned for the official announcement.

PC


----------



## deejaydebi

I can't wait to see the results this was one great contest! You all outdid yourselves! I don't remember exactly how this was setup or how many prizes but in my book your all winners! Congrats to all!


----------



## skinnerc06

Should be gettin a pm aannnyyyy minute now haaha..  Good luck with judging, isn't going to be easy.


----------



## brennan

Hey, I didn't get a PM yet...hmm thing must be broken


----------



## walking dude

skinner........you and Brennan beat me to that very point........LOLOL


Wd


----------



## pigcicles

I am still waiting on the last notice to be returned, but I will assume that he will not decline the prize. So I will post the winners names and the post # that got them the honor...

Newbie Most Deserving category:

1st place was seaham358 for post #*142*. He will receive the Maverick ET-73 for his efforts. With honorable mention to his post #*105* 

2nd place was blackhawk19 for post #*33*. He will receive a pair of Bear Paws for his submissions. Also has honorable mention of post #*35* 

Seasoned Smoker category:

Meowy was chosen as the winner for his post #*67*. He will receive the $25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com to spend in a wise smoking manner (or however he chooses).

** For those that are interested we chose June as the cutoff to be classified as a Newbie. We didn't include whether any person has smoked for decades or not, just how new they are to SMF.

Thank you goes out to the Events committee for their work in judging this in a timely manner. 

Now a big round of applause for the winners....


----------



## skinnerc06

Ha. are the results posted yet somewhere?


----------



## placebo

In the last post on the previous page skinnerc06.

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## fatback joe

Congrats to the winners and all who entered..........no shortage of quality work.


----------



## cajun_1

I think everyone was a winner.  Everyone posted great Q-View.  I couldn't believe there was so much smokin during the week as well as the weekend.  Congrats to all that entered.


----------



## richoso1

Brennan and Walking Dude, do you think they bought the voting machine in Florida... or EBay?
Congrats to all the winners, the Q Views were the bomb!


----------



## hawgheaven

Congrats to all the winners, and to all the folks who entered the contest!!


----------



## gooose53

I'm glad I didn't have to judge this.....all looked great, it would have been very difficult to claim just one winner.  They all looked like winners to me!


----------



## t-bone tim

Congrats to all the winners and to the judges who I'm sure had a tough time .


----------



## skinnerc06

this was fun. maybe next time, we should have different categories or something.  A beef, a pork, a chicken a fatty and like a miscellanious.  Everyone submits one time in one category only.  Just throwing it out there. congrats


----------



## zapper

Congrats to all!



I'll have to start taking more pics, they could come in handy some day. I wonder what the statistics are about weight gain once someone finds this site? I know that all of the pics make me hungry!


----------



## wvsmokeman

A big congrats to the winners!. I was just glad to have a chance to compete with the talent on the SMF. You guys earned it.


----------



## seaham358

I can't believe I won 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




I'd like to thank the Judges for taking the time to do this for us.  Like everyone already said, it must have been hard picking a winner.. There were so many great smokes and pics posted. 
Thanks to the Site for hosting the contest and for the great prize..  

Thanks again   Bob


----------



## meowey

I too would like to thank all involved in the contest.  I had a hard time believing the PM I got from PigCicles telling me the result.  All the entries were fantastic.  I'm glad I was not one of the judges.

I feel the need to thank all the members here.  It is because of the time, effort and energy that you invest in helping folks here that we are all better people and better able to produce good Q!!!

Thanks to all!

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## blackhawk19

In a competition with that caliber of entries I am very proud to come in second. Thank's for that vote of confidence in my Smokin!


----------



## deejaydebi

You all were great and did a fine job. I don't know how they managed to pick the winners but congrats to all of you!


----------



## devolutionist

Congrats seaham358 and blackhawk19!  Well deserved!!!


----------



## redbrinkman1955

Good job to all who entered I was glad I did it was fun to compete with the best of them even though I didnt win.Great pics and great job smoking meat.thanks to those who put together the contest it was a good way to post pics and get active in the forum. Thanks again to all
Good luck and Good smoking
Redbrinkman1955


----------



## brennan

Congrats to everybody.  I need to read this thread over several sittings cause I'll short out my keyboard with all my drool.  Everything looks awesome!


----------



## squeezy

Congrats to all the winners ... and the judges! Well done!

This was a great idea ... should be an annual event eh?


----------



## vlap

Congrats To ALL the winners... I am still waiting on my P.M.


----------



## chrish

I agree on that thougth there,  even i felt bad at loosing a contest but HAY theres a next time and congrats for:
1st place was seaham358 for post #*142*. He will receive the Maverick ET-73 for his efforts. With honorable mention to his post #*105* 

2nd place was blackhawk19 for post #*33*. He will receive a pair of Bear Paws for his submissions. Also has honorable mention of post #*35* 

Seasoned Smoker category:

Meowy was chosen as the winner for his post #*67*. He will receive the $25 Gift Certificate from Amazon.com.

no hard feelings and im glad these people won the contest,  there next duty is to invite the whole clan over for a dinner
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   heheheeeee

congrats to all
chrish


----------



## roper76

i wish i would have gotten here earlier and made the cutoff date


----------

